# 9 babies due



## catcoonz

Nervous and excited as my beautiful queen is due 9 mc babies next Thursday, had the scan the other day and still getting over the shock.


----------



## RubyFelicity

wow.How many did she have in her last liter. She must be huge.


----------



## catcoonz

She had 5 kittens on her first litter last year, when I told the breeder I purchased her from she said that great, her mum has just had 13. 

This is going to be her last litter and hopefully I get a keeper queen.


----------



## RubyFelicity

13! They are cats not rabbits! I wish you and your queen a straight forward birth and lots of kittens.

And congratulations.


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou, last time she had a text book birth so paws crossed this litter is the same.


----------



## spotty cats

Hopefully with that many your odds of having a keeper are good. Best of luck with the delivery


----------



## havoc

My 9 litter was a very easy birthing process and the queen coped really well. I expected to have to top them up but they didn't want to know and they thrived. Mum ate like a horse so be ready to fill the freezer and stock up with cat litter  You will be sick of the sight of litter trays by the time they leave 

I didn't have any idea we were having nine. Going by the size of the queen I was expecting six or seven.


----------



## Paddypaws

9 

Hmm, might take you a while to realise I have catnapped one then........


----------



## colliemerles

_hmy: 9 !!!!!! wow, you will be busy, good luck I hope all goes well, I cant wait to see pictures once they are here xxxxx_


----------



## wicket

wow wee 9 thats a huge number - I had 6 in my last litter and OH was traumatized by the time they left , I though it was fantastic  Good luck wishing you and your girl an easy birth an the keeper you are hoping for.


----------



## Kotanushka

catcoonz said:


> She had 5 kittens on her first litter last year, when I told the breeder I purchased her from she said that great, her mum has just had 13.
> 
> This is going to be her last litter and hopefully I get a keeper queen.


How did it work with 13? did they all survive?


----------



## Cats cats cats

9 baby coonies !!    everything is crossed here for your girl &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## catcoonz

All 13 did survive, they was born at 63 days, all healthy but only 2 needed topping up. 

I cant wait for 9 kittens to be climbing the curtains, that's going to be fun.


----------



## PetloverJo

Are you expecting any blue tabby and white kittens? I think a blue tabby and white MC would fit quite nicely here.


----------



## catcoonz

My Blue queen has just been mated yesterday so will have them in 66 days. xxx


----------



## colliemerles

PetloverJo said:


> Are you expecting any blue tabby and white kittens? I think a blue tabby and white MC would fit quite nicely here.


_I would like a blue tortie, or maybe a silver.....or a silver and white .........actually I fall in love with most colours lol._


----------



## catcoonz

Queen is a blue tortie just mated yesterday and today, any naughty torties I will send your way.


----------



## PetloverJo

I really would love another MC, I think I will have to wait though, need a bigger house and a decent size cat proof garden for them. I'm working on the husband and scan zoopla on a regular occasion.


----------



## catcoonz

So you have 5 months to win the lottery


----------



## colliemerles

catcoonz said:


> Queen is a blue tortie just mated yesterday and today, any naughty torties I will send your way.


_aww yes please, a naughty tortie would go down nicely lol, so I have 5 months to rob a bank ..._


----------



## Citrineblue

Yes I can feel serious itchy fingers here.Awe 

I hope all goes really well with the birth and that your mum has an easy one. 

No wonder that you are reeling from the shock. Keep smiling


----------



## sharonbee

Hope all goes well, nine is a lot but 13...her mum did really well having 13 babies. Good luck and hope everything goes smoothly x


----------



## catcoonz

I just hope they don't arrive too soon, she is not eating very well today and is In her nesting box, have to get to Tuesday to be 63 days.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Gosh and they will have to fight at the milk bar if there really are 9, as 8 is the standard number of nipples. (Lola has 9 that all work!)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good luck with them CC - hope all goes well :thumbsup:


----------



## catcoonz

We could count 9 on the scan and yes 8 teats are full of milk, hopefully she will manage them all but if not I have everything ready to top up or hand rear if I have to.

Maybe she will pile them in 2 groups, I just hope she feeds some of them and doesn't leave me to do all the work.


----------



## lymorelynn

catcoonz said:


> We could count 9 on the scan and yes 8 teats are full of milk, hopefully she will manage them all but if not I have everything ready to top up or hand rear if I have to.
> 
> Maybe she will pile them in 2 groups, I just hope she feeds some of them and doesn't leave me to do all the work.


Pasha is one of nine and her mum raised them all without any help :thumbup1:


----------



## havoc

Don't know how she did it but my girl obviously had them organised in shifts and they did fine.


----------



## may

Good luck with the litter what a lovely time you will have with 9
little sweethearts


----------



## Cosmills

Golly gosh .. 9 mitten kittens ... Well I hope everything goes to plan CC 

Best get the brandy out lol


----------



## catcoonz

Started the Brandy after the scan results so feeling calmer now. xx


----------



## Cosmills

catcoonz said:


> Started the Brandy after the scan results so feeling calmer now. xx


Your going to have so much fun ...


----------



## colliemerles

_how is your queen doing CC ????_


----------



## Time flies

Wow!! Nine babies!! Hoping for a smooth delivery for you! Mum will have her paws full!


----------



## catcoonz

Eating like a horse today, due Thursday but is 60 days today.


----------



## Kitty Cats

catcoonz said:


> Nervous and excited as my beautiful queen is due 9 mc babies next Thursday, had the scan the other day and still getting over the shock.


My BSH queen had 10 in her last litter, unfortunately we lost 2, but 8 was still such a big litter. The queen ate constantly, eat, feed, eat, feed, tray for 8 weeks. I had to leave the 2 smallest kittens with her until 10 weeks as they where still quite small. I must say she seemed to be glad to see the back of them when they went at 13 weeks 
Good luck with all your babies, it's hard work for mum but a long as she gets time on her own she'll be fine


----------



## chloe1975

Wow nine! You are going to have your hands full  Hope it all goes well and she hangs on for you. I always get nervous in the last couple of weeks. Rhubarb is 56 days today with her first litter and I am already on edge! Think she is probably only having about 4 though. Sure with 9 kittens your girl will be very organised  x


----------



## catcoonz

Hope all goes well with Rhubarb  I hate first litters but every labour I worry.

Last time she was ok, the placenta was born before kittens so I hope this time we have a better delivery.

She always ignores her nesting box until just before the first kitten is born, I have taken next week off work just incase placenta's are delivered first again, otherwise she will cut the cord before the kitten is born, and we don't want that to happen.


----------



## moggiemum

bless , sending best birthing vibes for your lady and her babies xxx


----------



## spotty cats

Any pics of her CC?


----------



## catcoonz

I will take a photo of her today.


----------



## havoc

Catcoonz, you should be barred from answering this thread until those kittens are born. Every time I see your name against a new post my heart races :lol:


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry Havoc


----------



## catcoonz

No kittens born just yet but yesterday her belly dropped.

Wanted to share these photo's but now her belly has dropped she doesn't look quite so big but she is eating well today. 

The next post from me on this thread will hopefully be to say all 9 kittens have been born and mum and babies are all fine.


----------



## Cazzer

Wow 9 kittens - I foresee busy times ahead! Hope all goes well!


----------



## spotty cats

She looks lovely CC, are you confident the scan is correct? I only know dog breeders who scan and it's not always right
Maybe you'll get more than 9


----------



## catcoonz

No, please don't say more than 9, both myself and the vet clearly counted 9 kittens but he did say there is a possibility of one or 2 hiding.

Guess Thursday I will know, I have also tried counting when they move but that turned out impossible as I couldn't make out heads from bottoms.


----------



## moggie14

Oh how exciting, good luck with the new babies when they arrive


----------



## alal332

catcoonz said:


> No kittens born just yet but yesterday her belly dropped.
> 
> Wanted to share these photo's but now her belly has dropped she doesn't look quite so big but she is eating well today.
> 
> The next post from me on this thread will hopefully be to say all 9 kittens have been born and mum and babies are all fine.


She looks lovely! And 9 kittens wow! Was that confirmed by ultrasound? What stage did she have the scan? What day is she on? Soooo exciting for you


----------



## catcoonz

Had an ultrascan done at 56 days and yes counted 9. I was hoping for 3/4 but not going to complain. She is 65 days Thursday and her last litter she was 65 days but I guess she could always make me wait a few days longer.

I also have a 3 week old kitten from my other queen, he is so cute.


----------



## RubyFelicity

catcoonz said:


> No, please don't say more than 9, both myself and the vet clearly counted 9 kittens but he did say there is a possibility of one or 2 hiding.
> 
> Guess Thursday I will know,* I have also tried counting when they move* but that turned out impossible as I couldn't make out heads from bottoms.


That sounds fun!


----------



## Mum to Missy

She could still out do her mum then 

Hope all goes well with no complication xx


----------



## colliemerles

shes very pretty CC, gorgeous coat and lovely colouring,


----------



## sharonchilds

9! WOW, sending love and hugs for the big event


----------



## colliemerles

_I bet your getting excited, they should be arriving soon. _


----------



## catcoonz

Very excited, nervous and cant wait, in her nesting box now.


----------



## Jellypi3

Good luck!


----------



## catcoonz

Maybe a long night, queen is walking round in circles and we are getting ready for the birth.


----------



## MollyMilo

catcoonz said:


> Maybe a long night, queen is walking round in circles and we are getting ready for the birth.


Oooh exciting!! Will you update us as it happens?


----------



## Azriel391

Good luck and prayers for all the soon to be new arrivals xx


----------



## Mum to Missy

Good luck, hope it's a quick and easy for both of you


----------



## catcoonz

I will keep you all updated as it happens, or rather when it happens.

Nothing to report this morning.


----------



## colliemerles

_come on kitties, you have been cooking for long enough ,we want to see you all !!!!!!!!........_


----------



## Mum to Missy

Oh dear, I was expecting to hear you have the pitter patter of many tiny paws


----------



## Quinzell

Oh lord, I missed this!! Exciting times 

Hope it all goes well for you, mummy, and the little 'uns


----------



## catcoonz

Does this look like a cat in labour, nope it doesn't to me either.

Sorry for the ghastly bedding, its the only duvet I hate and if she insists on a bed birth I can then have an excuse to throw it way.


----------



## colliemerles

_hahahaha no she doesn't CC she looks like a very pampered young lady who is enjoying every minute of it !!!!..:biggrin:..._


----------



## MollyMilo

catcoonz said:


> Does this look like a cat in labour, nope it doesn't to me either.
> 
> Sorry for the ghastly bedding, its the only duvet I hate and if she insists on a bed birth I can then have an excuse to throw it way.


Haha breakfast in bed


----------



## catcoonz

She certainly has me running around for her today, she will want her goats milk in bed next.


----------



## cats galore

Tutsy was eating loads while she was in labour. you'd have thought she had never eaten before how she was throwing it down her neck

I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer CC, and hopefully has them at a decent time for you too


----------



## catcoonz

Oh god, she is pushing, babies are coming, wheres my brandy


----------



## GingerJasper

Good luck. I would say all paws crossed but that wont help the babies being born lol.


----------



## JANICE199

*Good luck, can't wait to see the new babies.*


----------



## colliemerles

catcoonz said:


> Oh god, she is pushing, babies are coming, wheres my brandy


_ are you joking !!!!!!!she was layed eating her breakfast five minutes ago !!!!!:..........._


----------



## catcoonz

I am now sat on my bed to hopefully tell you when each kitten is born.

She has just ran into her box, never going to get rid of this duvet now.

She has just shown me up to know nothing, I didn't think she was in labour but the first kitten is almost born, looks to be a silver. 

Just phoned my vet who goes home at midday to say you cant go home, we are having kittens now, where the vet replied well that's just typical.


----------



## Mum to Missy

Good luck, hope it goes without a hitch 

And there was me thinking about going and doing some house work, well the house work can wait


----------



## colliemerles

oh my goodness, didn't realise it could just happen like that !!!!!! good job you didn't go off to have a bath or go to the shop !!!!!!!!..:...:001_huh:....


----------



## GingerJasper

I was gonna log off an go and do something productive but i'm not moving now.


----------



## catcoonz

That's Maine Coons for you, keep you on your toes.

First kitten safely born, mum doing cord herself.


----------



## catcoonz

with 9 babies due you could all be here for hours.


----------



## MollyMilo

Woohoo it's happening!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Mum to Missy

Have I got time to make a coffee?


----------



## Time flies

Oooh!! I get so excited and stressed out for other people having kittens born, what on earth am I going to do when it's my girls turn!!


----------



## GingerJasper

Yeah but the housework is always here as well so today it can wait.


----------



## catcoonz

if your quick you can make coffee as she is pushing baby 2 out now.


----------



## GingerJasper

At this rate she'll be done by 12.30 and demanding her lunch in bed again.


----------



## catcoonz

ok, kitten 2 is breech, can see a back leg and tail out, not concerned as she had a previous kitten breech with her last litter.


----------



## MollyMilo

catcoonz said:


> ok, kitten 2 is breech, can see a back leg and tail out, not concerned as she had a previous kitten breech with her last litter.


I think you need to pass around that brandy


----------



## Mum to Missy

Can we be concerned for you


----------



## catcoonz

I would pass the Brandy but its downstairs and I cant leave her, just sat here shaking with nerves, why I decided to be a breeder I never know. xx


----------



## JANICE199

catcoonz said:


> with 9 babies due you could all be here for hours.


*Oh shucks, i was going to watch a film this afternoon. I have a bottle of wine ready, to wet the babies heads.
*


----------



## catcoonz

Baby 2's rump is out, no take that as baby 2 safely born and mum is again doing cords, we have another silver large baby.


----------



## Jensams

Good luck to kitten #2
ETA, it's out, well done mum.


----------



## Mum to Missy

Good girl, only 7 more to go


----------



## catcoonz

not sure how much you can see from this pic.


----------



## MollyMilo

catcoonz said:


> not sure how much you can see from this pic.


Are we on number 3?


----------



## catcoonz

This is kitten 3 just born.


----------



## JANICE199

catcoonz said:


> This is kitten 3 just born.


*WOW! babies and mum looking good. Only 6 more to go.*


----------



## Mum to Missy

Amazingly quick, are they usually like that.


----------



## catcoonz

Text book delivery says one kitten born every 10 - 15 minutes, so yes I am very happy with the progress mum is making.
Just need to be sure mum doesn't get tired. xx


----------



## Mum to Missy

Thank you so much for sharing this with us CC xx


----------



## catcoonz

Happy to share, although I should have put a warning of blood on my thread, too late now though.


----------



## catcoonz

This photo hopefully you can clearly see 2 kittens feeding, other kitten is tucked under mummy but is also feeding.

Strong contractions and screeching from mum suggests baby number 4 is just about to enter the world.


----------



## catcoonz

Baby 4 is out and safe.


----------



## Mum to Missy

Loving the pictures 

The screetching just may be one of the kittens has extra sharp teeth lol.

Ok, so you were right


----------



## catcoonz

Mums contractions are very strong, this could be a record delivery.

If the vet is right we have 5 left to go. 

Mum is doing great but not sure if I will risk any more photo's until after the birth now as if she stops contractions we will need a vet.

I will stay online as each kitten is born then do a final photo after the safe delivery of all babies.


----------



## catcoonz

Colours of babies born so far:

2 x black silver.
1 x silver shaded.
1 x silver with white.

Please don't ask the sex as I wont know for afew days yet, then I got it wrong with the last litter so probably decide at 2 weeks old what they are.


----------



## Cazzer

Hope all goes well. She's popping them out quick!


----------



## catcoonz

she is popping them quick, can now see the bubble of kitten 5.


----------



## Azriel391

Lovely to share this with you CC , mum doing so well rugby schnugby this is waaaay more exciting xx


----------



## Mum to Missy

At this rate I may have to go and do some housework this afternoon after all :thumbdown: :lol:


----------



## catcoonz

kitten 5 also breech, will let you know on next 2 contractions.


----------



## catcoonz

Maybe mum has plans to watch the same film as Janice.


----------



## Mum to Missy

The Formula one coverage also starts at 5 to 3


----------



## cats galore

i've just got back from the vets with Tutsy after having her stitches out and find i've been missing all the excitement. So pleased all is going weel CC and at a decent hour of the day too


----------



## catcoonz

Welcome to the birth CG.

kitten 5 gave me a little concern where I needed to help it out getting stuck, just had to clear airways but all is fine again now.

Kitten 5 safe and well.

Just going to get mum some goats milk to keep her energy up now.


----------



## JANICE199

*My word she is working hard, bless her.*


----------



## moggiemum

what a beautiful saturday  best wishes xxxx


----------



## Mum to Missy

Good to hear no 5 is ok


----------



## oliviarussian

Mum to Missy said:


> At this rate I may have to go and do some housework this afternoon after all :thumbdown: :lol:


I'm doing it 15 minute bursts.... Just did a complete clean and re-fill of litter box and I'm back for an update .... Kitchen next!!!!!!


----------



## Mum to Missy

I can't, Missy is asleep on my lap so it would be rude to disturb her


----------



## catcoonz

All 5 kittens fine and feeding. Mum has had a drink so back to labour.
Next kitten feels a bit far back so may take longer for this one to be born.


----------



## Azriel391

Dashing to kitchen puts kettle on hoping for time for coffee  sh's doing so well just 4 more to go clever girl x


----------



## catcoonz

you all have plenty of time for dinner.


----------



## MollyMilo

Are we done with the first horn?

Such a clever girl x


----------



## lymorelynn

Glad it's all going well for you and your girl CC :thumbsup: Now can you send some of those contractions our way please?


----------



## Mum to Missy

Bless her, who could blame her for taking a quick break half way through 

Glad all 5 are doing well


----------



## catcoonz

Sending contractions to Pasha. 

Yes first horn done, now there is more room I can easily feel 4 kittens so the vet was right to count 9.


----------



## Azriel391

Coffee and crisps, celebratory wine in to chill for later , 24:6 England in the rugby ..... happy days


----------



## colliemerles

_this is so exciting, so glad all is going well, _


----------



## catcoonz

That's the downside of not having a telly in the bedroom, cant get rugby scores. xx

Contractions have eased off, going to make myself a quick sandwich, could be 20 minutes until the next kitten being born as he/she is moving down slowly.

I know the remaining kittens are fine as they are all moving.

This is going to be an easy birth for me but I do feel sorry for mum, she was only mated once so definitely keeping her away from super stud.


----------



## catcoonz

Hope you all had time to get lunch, back to labour, kitten 6 now being born.

Must say a big Thank You to everybody following my queens birth, it is lovely to share all the excitement and nerves with you all.


----------



## Azriel391

Goodness she's keen to crack on  hope u managed to grab that sarnie CC !


----------



## catcoonz

did make the sandwich but the kettle hadn't boiled before she called me back for tummy rubs.

kitten 6 safe and well, mum is looking a little tired now but only 3 more to go.


----------



## Mum to Missy

Poor mum, not not many more to go then she can rest.


----------



## GingerJasper

catcoonz said:


> Hope you all had time to get lunch, back to labour, kitten 6 now being born.
> 
> Must say a big Thank You to everybody following my queens birth, it is lovely to share all the excitement and nerves with you all.


I dont know how you cope with it. When we got Jasper I thought about breeding from him but only for about a second until I read a birthing thread on here and remembered how stressful it was when a cat I had as a child gave birth then changed my mind very quickly.

Lovely going thru it with u in cyber space but def wouldn't cope in reality.


----------



## sarahecp

Only just catching up. So so pleased all is going well :thumbup:

Well done mum and midwife CC xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Must admit I was very concerned with breeding her for this litter, her first litter of 5 kittens we had placenta's born first, I just hoped this litter would go well but I was very worried I had done the right thing for mum.

I do also worry if I will lose mum, its a huge risk every litter, will I use her again, possibly not, she has worked hard with this litter and I am very proud of her, 9 kittens is a lot for her at 2 years old, I wouldn't want her to have more than this, ideally when she went for a scan I said to the vet 3 would be nice, when he said oh yes would be nice but there is 9, I nearly fell over.

We are almost finished with the labour, mum very tired but has had a drink now, baby # 7 on its way.

All kittens a nice size, feeding and well just beautiful, I am very lucky and just hope the luck continues to get the last 3 safe and well.

pasha, how are you doing, hope you have babies for your mummy soon otherwise I will be up all night waiting yet again. xx


----------



## cats galore

what colour is number 6 CC. i've just had a terrible shock and found one of my guinea pigs dead:crying: I believe as one leaves this world another arrives - maybe number six is the one for me.


----------



## colliemerles

cats galore said:


> what colour is number 6 CC. i've just had a terrible shock and found one of my guinea pigs dead:crying: I believe as one leaves this world another arrives - maybe number six is the one for me.


_I am so sorry for your loss cats galore, I read about it on facebook, such a young age to ,you must be heart broken xxxxxx _


----------



## catcoonz

Oh hun, that is so sad and the world is very cruel. 
Silver tabby hun. xxxx

Im waiting for a brown tabby to be born but bet there is not one in there.


----------



## Mum to Missy

I'm so sorry for your loss CG xx

If any one is interested my son has just told me the rugby final score England 52 Italy 11.


----------



## catcoonz

Come on England. 

Sally, I have just taken a pic for you of baby 6, he/she is feeding on the back teat. xxxx


----------



## colliemerles

_lovely picture CC, looks from the picture they are all silver, how beautiful xxxxx_


----------



## Mum to Missy

Good thing I have Breena


----------



## catcoonz

I was just thinking how you would possibly choose from 9 babies M2M, I am also glad you have chosen Breena.

Would love to have kept her myself but I don't want to use an outside stud and I am very happy Breena will be living with you.

Lets hope I can keep track of # 6 for CG. 

Well cant remember what kitten number we are on but another is being born now, think this is 7 or 8, cant count them up as mum has them tucked under her feeding.


----------



## colliemerles

_I think your on number 7, but I could be wrong, lets hope you get your keeper CC._


----------



## moggiemum

aww bless little guinea pig xx

im thinking susie could defo do with a playmate she has ankhie run ragged , good thing is he comes to me for extra cuddles  , if my budget could manage another big belly to feed i know where i'd be heading , fingers crossed now for the final stretch cc xxx


----------



## catcoonz

yes, # 7 born safe and well and is a brown tabby, hopefully a female and a keeper, if not its not any bother as I have plenty to choose from except #6 which will be for CG. 

Getting harder to do pics of them all being tucked under mum, when she comes out for dinner tomorrow hopefully they will all fit on one photo.

2 left then we are finished.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mum to Missy

Fingers crossed for you CC 

Yes, I'm pleased Breena turned into a girl, I'm sure one would have stolen my heart though


----------



## catcoonz

I just hope in 2 weeks I still have 9 healthy babies.


----------



## moggiemum

if virtual hugs and kisses can make true your wishes then you will still have them all happy and healthy xxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Rewind time and put them all back in, will never get any sleep with these kittens fighting over teats.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> I was just thinking how you would possibly choose from 9 babies M2M, I am also glad you have chosen Breena.
> 
> Would love to have kept her myself but I don't want to use an outside stud and I am very happy Breena will be living with you.
> 
> Lets hope I can keep track of # 6 for CG.
> 
> Well cant remember what kitten number we are on but another is being born now, think this is 7 or 8, cant count them up as mum has them tucked under her feeding.


don't worry about which one for me CC, i still have to convince Baz so if someone is interested in that one you do what you have to


----------



## catcoonz

BAZ.. Sally's kitten has been born. :thumbsup:

There you go sal, ive told him. xxx


----------



## catcoonz

Not having a husband myself, I always thought you didn't need to convince them, you just told them.

Maybe that's why I don't have one.


----------



## colliemerles

catcoonz said:


> BAZ.. Sally's kitten has been born. :thumbsup:
> 
> There you go sal, ive told him. xxx


_hahahahahaha, if only it was that simple lol, can you tell my other half I want another kitten to lol.:laugh:..:laugh:......._


----------



## catcoonz

Sure.

Pack your bags CM OH, make room for a new kitten.

opps, did you actually want to keep the OH?


----------



## wicket

catcoonz said:


> Not having a husband myself, I always thought you didn't need to convince them, you just told them.
> 
> Maybe that's why I don't have one.


I just tell mine, when he is drunk after a good day on the golf course - works every time 

Fantastic picture CC, so please everything is going so well for you and your girl.

So sorry to hear your sad news CG xx


----------



## colliemerles

catcoonz said:


> Sure.
> 
> Pack your bags CM OH, make room for a new kitten.
> 
> opps, did you actually want to keep the OH?


_errrr, nah, I don't need him really, just keep an eye on me if I am here on my own , or I may turn into the crazy cat lady......:yikes:_


----------



## Mum to Missy

CC, you just want to see all your kittens growing up on PF


----------



## colliemerles

_do you think she has any more CC or do you think she is done, I know you vet said there may be 9, but 7 is a very good number._


----------



## JANICE199

catcoonz said:


> Not having a husband myself, I always thought you didn't need to convince them, you just told them.
> 
> Maybe that's why I don't have one.


*This only applies if you have trained them properly from day 1.
Now what number is next? 8 ?*


----------



## catcoonz

yes #8 is on its way, mum panting.

You will all be pleased to know you can return to housework very soon.

Then hopefully Pasha will have her babies, then we start again.


----------



## catcoonz

Another baby born safe and well, quite tiny but to be expected as their wasn't much room in her belly.

Looks like after a 4 hour labour we will have 9 healthy babies born, all are feeding well, paws crossed it stays this way.

Seems to be another brown tabby with white.

A very happy owner and a very tired mummy.


----------



## colliemerles

_congratulations CC and well done to mummy cat, ( cant remember her name sorry, ) you can have that glass or brandy now !!!!!...:thumbsup:_


----------



## oliviarussian

catcoonz said:


> Another baby born safe and well, quite tiny but to be expected as their wasn't much room in her belly.
> 
> Looks like after a 4 hour labour we will have 9 healthy babies born, all are feeding well, paws crossed it stays this way.
> 
> Seems to be another brown tabby with white.
> 
> A very happy owner and a very tired mummy.


Phew, I think I could do with a little lay down after that.... can't imagine how you and mum are feeling!!!!!  Congratulations CC x


----------



## moggiemum

aww great news cc , best wishes for beautiful Tiny xxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz

Im sat in bed, been here most of the day  last baby about to be born now.
Mum done very well, her name is Berry Blitz and such a good girl.

A very special dinner for mummy tonight.


----------



## Mum to Missy

One more to go and them mum can rest and you can have that Brandy


----------



## colliemerles

catcoonz said:


> Im sat in bed, been here most of the day  last baby about to be born now.
> Mum done very well, her name is Berry Blitz and such a good girl.
> 
> A very special dinner for mummy tonight.


_very well done Berry Blitz, you done brilliant !!!!!:thumbsup:_


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou all so much, I have enjoyed sharing this experience with you all. 

Happy to announce Berry Blitz is the very proud mum to 9 babies, all born safe and well.

We have a brown tabby and a brown tabby with white, along with a silver and white, silver shadeds and silver classic tabbies.

Looking forward to sharing updates with you all as they grow.

Mum is content feeding so I will leave her to have a coffee now.

Pasha, Over to you sweet girl, do your mummy proud and I hope all your beautiful babies are born safe and well. xxxx :thumbsup:

Cheers all, housework calls, if Pasha makes you wait.


----------



## lymorelynn

Congratulations to you and Berry Blitz :thumbsup:


----------



## Mum to Missy

Congratulations CC and Berry Blitz you've done brilliantly :thumbup:

And thank you so much for sharing this with us, it's been amazing CC


----------



## moggiemum

best wishes Berry Blitz and beautiful Berry babies xxxx

you must be on cloud nine cc , thankyou for sharing your joy xxx


----------



## GingerJasper

Well done Berry Blitz and well done CC. Cant wait for pics but now its time for a rest for some and tidying up for the rest of us that ignored it whilst this excitment was happening.

Oh hang on the Rugby has just started again. Well there's always tomorrow, it'll still be waiting for me.


----------



## MollyMilo

Congratulations cc, well done berry blitz!! Apt name! 

Thanks for sharing that with us cc xx


----------



## Time flies

Phew!!! Well done Berry Blitz. So glad babies are all here safe and well. Congrats


----------



## Jellypi3

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see more Coonie babies!!!!


----------



## Mum to Missy

Don't forget to let the vet know he can go home now


----------



## sarahecp

Congratulations Berry Blitz and CC and well done to you both :thumbup:  

Thank you for sharing with us CC xx


----------



## JANICE199

*Congratulations on your nine babies. It's been a pleasure being here through it all. Thank you for sharing.xxx*


----------



## chloe1975

Congratulations! I expect you and mummy need a good rest now!


----------



## Cazzer

Glad it all went well. Ooohhhh brown tabby & white :laugh: Top of my to get list!


----------



## gorgeous

Congratulations CC. Berry Blitz has been amazing and done you proud. Cannot wait to see pics of these gorgeous babies!


----------



## moggiemum

sorry cc but seen this pic earlier and instantly thought of you , has cheryl been it looks like theres a few missing


----------



## wicket

9 born safe and well, congratulations CC and Berry Blitz so so pleased all went wellxx


----------



## OrientalSlave

catcoonz said:


> not sure how much you can see from this pic.


Can see you have good taste in newspapers!


----------



## moggie14

Damn cannot believe I have been out all afternoon and missed the action 
Congratulations all round, lovely to hear some good news xxx


----------



## Azriel391

Well done Berry Blitz proud mummy of 9 :thumbsup::thumbsup: and to you CC , sorry I missed a while this afternoon, hope you have had a celebratory restorative brandy , you must be thrilled , can't wait to watch them grow xx


----------



## Lilylass

9 WoW! 

Congratulations & well done Berry Blitz!


----------



## Cats cats cats

catcoonz said:


> Not having a husband myself, I always thought you didn't need to convince them, you just told them.
> 
> Maybe that's why I don't have one.


Haaaaaaaaaah :lol: :lol: :lol: I have one and you're right CC, you just tell 'em


----------



## we love bsh's

congrats,so the scan was spot on i see.


----------



## Cosmills

Congrats CC , lovely news I cannot believe I missed it ... X


----------



## nicolaa123

Congrats :thumbsup:


----------



## RubyFelicity

cats galore said:


> what colour is number 6 CC. i've just had a terrible shock and found one of my guinea pigs dead:crying: I believe as one leaves this world another arrives - maybe number six is the one for me.


I'm so sorry to here this.x


----------



## moggiemum

hope you are all having a well earned rest and doing well xxx


----------



## RubyFelicity

Amazing 9 kittens! Well done Berry blitz and thank you for sharing cc. x


----------



## sharonchilds

Well Done Berry Blitz, what a super star having all those precious babies. xx


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou everybody.

All is nice and quiet, 9 kittens fed and asleep, mum also asleep after eating her duck dinner.


----------



## Forester

Well done Berry Blitz and CC. A most successful day.

Thanks for sharing CC. Sleep well tonight, have another brandy to make sure


----------



## PetloverJo

Well done Berry Blitz and CC. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## vivien

Congratulations CC and well done Berry Blitz 

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz

Mum is coping very well, we have 2 piles of kittens, one wakes and gets fed, other pile then wakes when the fed kittens are asleep, clever Blitzy.


----------



## MollyMilo

catcoonz said:


> Mum is coping very well, we have 2 piles of kittens, one wakes and gets fed, other pile then wakes when the fed kittens are asleep, clever Blitzy.


Photos of clean fluffy kitts tomorrow CC?


----------



## catcoonz

Hopefully, if mum lets me take a photo, every time I go into the room she meows and lays on them.


----------



## spotty cats

Congratulations CC, glad all went well


----------



## Mum to Missy

Hope they all had a good night and Berry Blitz and babies have recovered well from yesterday


----------



## catcoonz

Blitzy and myself are very tired this morning but all is well.

One pile of kittens woke up before the other pile had finished feeding so they were very loud, mum got in a slight panic but soon had them fed.

I was tempted to put them all to mum for feeding until I noticed she only has 5 teats with milk, have put the 3 big kittens on the other teats to try and work the milk but I don't think we have any milk there.

Blitzy ensures the 3 tiny kittens are fed by the back teats and gets angry when the other kittens try to work themselves in.

It will all settle down in a few days.

Think I am going to need a van to myself for food with all these kittens when they start eating.

Anyway, yes all babies are fine, round tummies, cant see any defects so today although tired I am happy. xx


----------



## Mum to Missy

It all sounds a bit manic at the moment for you and Mummy, I hope they manage to get into a routine very soon, I also hope she gets milk in the other teats 

Sorry, hope you're ok as well CC


----------



## colliemerles

glad mum and babies are all doing well.


----------



## Jonescat

Congratulations on your new arrivals. Glad it all went well.


----------



## Azriel391

So pleased to hear mum and mittens have had a good night , hope all is well today too xx


----------



## catcoonz

2 are doing my head in, they keep fighting for the same teat but otherwise all is fine.


----------



## Azriel391

:yikes: 2 zoomy juicy already ...... any pics at all or is mum still plonking and meowing at you


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry no photo's yet, everytime I go near them mum lays and I cant get a pic.

Will give her a few more days to settle then she should be ok.


----------



## canuckjill

congrats wow 9 kitties..Good work Mom


----------



## Azriel391

catcoonz said:


> Sorry no photo's yet, everytime I go near them mum lays and I cant get a pic.
> 
> Will give her a few more days to settle then she should be ok.


Bless herc, having shared her births she is soooo entitled to tell us all to butt out for a while  just glad all ok xx


----------



## catcoonz

I think she is finding 9 kittens a little over whelming, when both piles of kittens start she just sits and looks at me, so I lay her down and plug them on.

She will get more organised soon, I just don't want to risk her walking way as I would struggle to hand rear all 9 kittens.

I also have a litter of 3 babies who will be 4 weeks old Tuesday, they are now walking around and have enjoyed their dinners, very messy at weaning stage but its the time I can relax and know all will be fine.

Cant wait for this litter to be 3 weeks old.


----------



## pipje

Well done berry blitz and catcoonz! 9 babies wow.


----------



## colliemerles

_how are they all today CC, hope all is well.xx_


----------



## catcoonz

Much better this afternoon, mum seems to have settled with a feeding rota now, all well fed with nice round tummies and at last quiet, still have all 9 babies.


----------



## Mum to Missy

Great news 

Well done Berry Blitz :thumbsup:


----------



## catcoonz

Sadly we have lost one little baby today. Think mum may have laid on it which can happen.

RIP Sweet Baby. xxx


----------



## colliemerles

_oh no, how sad........ R I P little one xxxxxxx_


----------



## lymorelynn

So sorry CC  RIP little one


----------



## Mum to Missy

Oh no, I'm so sorry :crying:

R.I.P little one.


----------



## cats galore

oh no i'm so sorry CC Let's hope the others continue to thrive


----------



## RubyFelicity

I'm so sorry. RIP little baby x


----------



## moggiemum

so sorry CC and mummie, rest peacefully little one xxx


----------



## Azriel391

So sorry CC , rest in peace little one xx


----------



## sarahecp

So sorry to hear this CC  xx

RIP little one, run free at the bridge xx


----------



## spotty cats

So sorry CC, sometimes mum knows things we don't as well


----------



## Jellypi3

RIP baby. Sorry to hear this x


----------



## colliemerles

_how are mummy and babies this morning CC, fingers crossed all is well._


----------



## catcoonz

Much better today, had a bad night with kittens fighting over the same teats, as they do but all is going well. xx


----------



## Taylorbaby

wow a lot of babies! My biggest litter was 8, then I did have a litter of 9 but only 5 made it (truly awful birth  ) good luck to mama and babies, sorry about the little one you lost


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry you lost some babies from that litter TB, its sad.

I am in two minds what plans to have for my queen next year, my heart says spay as this is a big litter for her and I don't really want another big litter but then my head says she is a really good mum and she may have a smaller litter next time.

Kittens doing well, I am topping up one kitten but other than this all is great.


----------



## catcoonz

All the kittens eyes are open today, cat wait for a few weeks time when they start charging around the home.


----------



## Mum to Missy

It's going to be fun for you that's for sure


----------



## Polski

catcoonz said:


> All the kittens eyes are open today, cat wait for a few weeks time when they start charging around the home.


I can't imagine what 8 kittens will sound like, I had 2 and they sounded like lil elephants! My neighbour asked if I had kittens because she could hear them and was familiar with the noise!

They were more fun to watch than anything on TV so I envy you that


----------



## moggiemum

catcoonz said:


> All the kittens eyes are open today, cat wait for a few weeks time when they start charging around the home.


aww beautiful .........susie has ua all proper exhausted tonight with her funny adorrrrrrrrrrable antic's i know we all gonna get a nice lay-in in the morning


----------



## GingerJasper

Sorry to hear you lost one of the little ones. R I P baby.

Hope all is well today.


----------



## catcoonz

Yes all is well with mum and babies. :thumbsup:


----------



## colliemerles

_how are the kittens CC, all doing well I hope xxx_


----------



## catcoonz

All 8 babies are still fine today, eyes open, Blitzy fed up but I will do photo's today for you.

Now that will be a long post.


----------



## wicket

catcoonz said:


> All 8 babies are still fine today, eyes open, Blitzy fed up but I will do photo's today for you.
> 
> Now that will be a long post.


Cant wait 

glad they are all doing well x


----------



## catcoonz

Photo's not great, I took them the other day, Blitzy has them in 2 piles of 4.

I am keeping a close eye on one special girl who I hope will be my keeper.


----------



## OrientalSlave

catcoonz said:


> <snip>
> Blitzy has them in 2 piles of 4.
> 
> I am keeping a close eye on one special girl who I hope will be my keeper.


A friend has a siamese with 9 kittens and she is doing the same thing - keeping them in two piles!

Hope all continues to go well, good luck with the possible keeper.


----------



## PetloverJo

Gorgeous.

Sorry to hear you lost one. R I P little one.


----------



## sharonbee

I haven't been on for quite a while so only just caught up, your girl did so well cc to have 9 babies, sorry she lost one, it is so sad when this happens, one of our girls lost one of hers in her first litter the same way, I had only come down for a drink once I had cleaned her up when she had finished and when I went back to her she was laid on one and had killed it. Can't wait to see your kittens, you must feel so proud x


----------



## moggiemum

awwwwwwwww 2 piles of gorgeous silkiness , delicious ...i mean beautiful


----------



## catcoonz

Little update and a photo.

All kittens doing well, now starting to walk around.


----------



## spotty cats

Precious little ones, glad to hear all is going well


----------



## moggiemum

awwww all wobbly heads :001_wub: beautiful little faces on them awwwwwww


----------



## MerlinsMum

8 will be fun - my largest litter was 7 Orientals - as you can imagine they were exploring every dimension as soon as they could move, including up.

They were in my (large) bedroom as I lived in a shared house - the only way I could get any sleep at night was to buy 3 large kitten pens and join them all together, but they still thundered up and down in it all night until they were 14 weeks.

My housemates also had to contend with a gang (no other word for it) of 7 kittens rampaging up and down the stairs and hallways every night - old victorian 3-storey house, and ricocheting off the walls.


----------



## moggiemum

i have one youngster and a three yr old who thinks he's a youngster and boy do they make a racket taking it in turns to chase each other lol, :thumbup1:


----------



## MerlinsMum

28 kitten-paws shaking the ground - plus 8 more from the two adults (mum and her neutered consort) when they joined in. That's a lot of noise pollution.


----------



## moggiemum

id never get away with it here , old house wooden flooroards no sound proofing , gaps around skirting board  i live in the middle , im council so not allowed to breed animal's in the tenancy and only allowed 2 cats/dogs at a time  , i dont plan to stay here forever  i would love to foster mum and babies one day


----------



## sarahecp

Just beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub: 

Pleased they're all doing well


----------



## Mum to Missy

Absolutly stunning babies CC :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles

catcoonz said:


> Little update and a photo.
> 
> All kittens doing well, now starting to walk around.


_oh my, I think im in love, how very cute are they, beautiful.:001_wub:..:001_wub:...:001_wub:..:...._


----------



## Azriel391

Awww gorgeous babies CC , their faces are just :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you, yes they may look cute but that will all change when they start climbing curtains.


----------



## sarahecp

catcoonz said:


> Thank you, yes they may look cute but that will all change when they start climbing curtains.


Then they will be super cute


----------



## tincan

CC they are adorable  ..... Do you have a keeper ? I still have a curtain climber lol ..... Little sods aren't they ..... wouldn't have them any other way though


----------



## catcoonz

Carefully watching 2 kittens as possible keepers, nice solid babies, beautiful markings, just have to wait until they are older to see if they will make queens, so I probably wont decide on these 2 until around 6/7 months old. 

All is well though, I was worried as mum has decided its weaning time at just over 2 weeks old.

Have a very tiny boy who mum is not leaving and to ensure he gets his milk she feeds him on my bed.


----------



## colliemerles

_oh bless him he looks so tiny, is he a brown tabby, I cant find my glasses so cant see properly lol. Mum is stunning, just look at that bushy tail, are the two you are watching silvers....._


----------



## catcoonz

Yes he is a brown tabby, and yes watching 2 silvers, but will only keep the one as I don't want too many queens.


----------



## colliemerles

catcoonz said:


> Yes he is a brown tabby, and yes watching 2 silvers, but will only keep the one as I don't want too many queens.


_are they silver tabbies or shaded silvers, I do hope one turns out to be your keeper._


----------



## catcoonz

Have both, silver classic and silver shaded.


----------



## Mum to Missy

So tiny against him mum, but he's one handsome little chap :001_wub:


----------



## GingerJasper

How are mum and the babies doing CC, any pics? They must be running you ragged by now.


----------



## catcoonz

Im knackered, just finished building a new cat pen as the weather is nice, kittens all doing great, here are some photo's but will take some more over the weekend.


----------



## cats galore

all gorgeous kittens as usual CC:001_wub:


----------



## chloe1975

They are so cute and growing up fast


----------



## Mum to Missy

They are stunning CC :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

They've grown so much, now they're mobile you'll have your work cut out keeping track of them


----------



## catcoonz

They are little sods, can climb the curtains, 3 kittens I have got down from the curtain rail only to turn round to find another 2 up the other curtain rail, they never stop and eat so much, currently on 8 small meals a day.

Never do I want a big litter again, I spend my life washing, running and feeding, I adore them but it will be better in their new homes and I get a break. 

Blitzy has 2 nice girls that I am hoping to choose to be a queen, wont decide until around 6 months old though but excited of having 2 possible babies to choose from, shame I cant keep a boy as he is stunning but I really don't want more than 4 girls working.

Margo helps, when blitzy is asleep Margo plays with them, she loves them and brings them toys to play with, Margo is spayed so she has to take over other babies. 

Mummy Blitzy is doing great, unfortunately she is now on her 3rd season since kittens have been born, far too soon for her to have a litter so planning on spaying when she comes out. She will stay with me as my pet.


----------



## pipje

Oh they are gorgeous! Which ones are the 2 girls you are keeping?


----------



## colliemerles

_thanks for the up date pictures, they have grown quickly, only seems like yesterday when you said she had been scanned and you thought it was 9. God luck with the two girls, I do hope one turns out to be your keeper._


----------



## catcoonz

I will take more photo's today as I haven't managed to get photo's of all the kittens yet, well I have but only half a kitten as they don't stay still.

My last litter for this year is due 10th may, this is mum to be, her first litter and I don't have a backup queen so if anything goes wrong its hand rearing.

She has been scanned yesterday and is expecting 3 kittens, a nice number to have.


----------



## colliemerles

_wow she has a lot of coat, very pretty. Yes 3 is a much better number lol. I do hope all goes well for her delivery, first time mums are a worry, good luck xxxx _


----------



## catcoonz

She does have a lot of coat but its so easy to fine comb, I can easily leave grooming her for a week and she never matts, her coat is nice and soft and silky, unlike my other queen where you can spend all day grooming then as soon as she moves she gets a knot.


----------



## colliemerles

I didn't realise how much their coats varied until I got my 4. rusty and polar bear never get knots and could go quite a while without a good brush, but smudge allways looks like he has been dragged through a hedge backwards, even after a good brush and Summer only knots round her trousers


----------



## catcoonz

A rare hug moment this morning in bed before its climbing time.


----------



## sarahecp

colliemerles said:


> I didn't realise how much their coats varied until I got my 4. rusty and polar bear never get knots and could go quite a while without a good brush, but smudge allways looks like he has been dragged through a hedge backwards, even after a good brush and Summer only knots round her trousers


Roman is a bit of a scruff, never looks groomed, anyone would think his coat never sees a brush or comb  and he has horrible fine fur  he's only 11 months old so not sure if he still has his kitten fur or not  I'm hoping it will change, for the better 



catcoonz said:


> A rare hug moment this morning in bed before its climbing time.


Beautiful, beautiful babies :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Mum to Missy

Beautiful kittens CC :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum

awwwwwwwwwwwwww, grabs coat and train fare  beautiful , just the two please  xx


----------



## catcoonz

Only 2 MM, there are 8


----------



## moggiemum

ok ok but only 2 at a time .. unless i get a bigger handbag hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sarahecp

moggiemum said:


> ok ok but only 2 at a time .. unless i get a bigger handbag hmmmmmmmmmm


I'll come pick you up, we can get all 8 then and maybe more


----------



## catcoonz

Little nutta wants to go as well but he has many toys.


----------



## Jellypi3

He's adorable!!!!!


----------



## catcoonz

Thank you, he is super cute but I do have one concern, he is going to live with a Birman female kitten, not a problem in itself but he is very full on and I worry he may get too much for this other kitten who is so much smaller than he is.

I have told the owners my concerns, they are not worried and are looking forward to having a manic kitten, but since 10am he has only just stopped racing around the house.


----------



## lymorelynn

Sometimes I'm glad I have Just the One


----------



## Jellypi3

I'll take him off your hands CC, he can keep my two company when I get them!


----------



## catcoonz

Lynn, if I knew where you lived I would deliver all of them to you, im sure I have more grey hair today than yesterday, 8 kittens is a nightmare, there is no way Blitzy is ever going near another male again. 

Jellypic, come and get him but bring him back for his new owners.


----------



## sharonchilds

What beautiful babies :001_wub:
Swap for a naughty birman and a raggie?


----------



## catcoonz

Happy to swap them all for the beautiful Tia.


----------



## spid

A Birman will keep him in his place CC, remember Minnii, can you imagine anything dominating her?


----------



## catcoonz

Oh yes, I remember Spid, better give this kitten a lot more zoom juice to keep up then.

How is the beautiful Bombs? must say I am so excited and cant wait for this litter to be born.


----------



## spid

catcoonz said:


> Oh yes, I remember Spid, better give this kitten a lot more zoom juice to keep up then.
> 
> How is the beautiful Bombs? must say I am so excited and cant wait for this litter to be born.


She's round! 2 weeks and 2 days!


----------



## catcoonz

Im counting down the days


----------



## Mum to Missy

What a handsome fella he is :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

Someone is very lucky :thumbup1:


----------



## catcoonz

More photo's.


----------



## moggiemum

now who are you coz you iz just beeeeeeeeeeeeeautiful :001_wub:








an susie says itz coz youz iz all tabby babbys that youz iz wee nutterz


----------



## catcoonz

Now this would be Berry, she is a stunner and her character is wonderful, she just loves cuddles all day.


----------



## moggiemum

awwww i loveeeeeeee her , Berry looks so angelic , whereas the darker cheeky faces look like little rascally prankstars , i love both types just to make myself purrrrrrfectly clear


----------



## catcoonz

Have to agree, the brown tabbies are nutters.


----------



## moggiemum

see  susie has a tiny tinge of pale golden brown around chest and ears and face  and she is defo nutter but she has the angelic pale look aswell , best of both ,


----------



## catcoonz

Susie is very beautiful.


----------



## moggiemum

aww thanks i think so too  i am working towards a bigger house and a garden and an mc , i hope you still have kitts cos it may take a few years


----------



## catcoonz

I have no plans to give up the beautiful Mc's for a while, in fact I am hoping to keep a queen from this litter and have plans to breed my own stud boy in a few years time, so yes you have years to let me know.


----------



## moggiemum

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:,


----------



## Mum to Missy

catcoonz said:


> I have no plans to give up the beautiful Mc's for a while, in fact I am hoping to keep a queen from this litter and have plans to breed my own stud boy in a few years time, so yes you have years to let me know.


Glad to hear this :thumbup1: coz if there's a MC no.2 in my future, I'll know who to turn to


----------

